# Java Web Start Parameterübergabe an Applikationsumgebung



## FW (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Beim Start unserer Datenbank-Applikation mit javaws.exe wird im Bereich <application-desc.. der jnlp-Datei mehrere <argument>-Zeilen übergeben. Dies funktioniert. Ein einzelnes Argument soll abhängig von der Maschine, von welcher unsere Applikation gestartet wird, ausgetauscht/verändert werden.

Dies funktioniert grundsätzlich mit dem Schalter -print für javaws.exe (-open als Alternative funktioniert gar nicht). Allerdings werden damit alle <Argument>-Zeilen der jnlp-Datei ausser Kraft gesetzt. Auch durch allerei probieren habe ich es nicht geschafft, mehr als ein Wert mit -print unserer Applikation zu übergeben (Es wird immer der letzte Wert übernommen).

Gibt es irgendwo eine umfassendere Beschreibung oder hat jemand Kenntnisse, ob das überhaupt geht und wie?

Über eine Information freue ich mich sehr!

Grüss

Franz


----------



## Ebenius (3. Mai 2010)

Kannst Du nicht einfach System-Properties per [c]javaw -JmyFirstOption=true -JmySecondOption=SomeText URL[/c] übergeben?

Ebenius


----------



## FW (3. Mai 2010)

Ich bin bis jetzt nicht in die Tiefen von Java Web Start vorgestossen, weil der Datenbank-Lieferant mit dem Application Manager eine benutzerfreundliche Oberfläche liefert, welche dann ihrerseits die jnlp-Datei bereitstellt. Das macht die Installation/Verwaltung für unsere Applikationsumgebung auch für die Leute von der Hardware einfacher.

Werde aber deinen Vorschlag ausprobieren!

Franz


----------

